# Calvin Sites



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2008)

Philip Vollmer, _John Calvin: Man of the Millennium_ (2008 ed.), pp. 22, 24, 31: 



> At Angouleme, Calvin remained some little time with Du Tillet, a priest and a secret adherent of the Reformed faith. Traces of his residence there long existed in the country; a vineyard was known as *"Calvin's Vineyard"* 150 years after his death.
> ...
> Leaving Paris, Calvin returned to Angouleme to take leave of Du Tillet, but the latter determined to accompany him. They stopped at Poitiers, where he organized a small congregation, and where the Lord's Supper was administered in a cave near the city, known to this day as *"Calvin's Grotto"*.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 14, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Philip Vollmer, _John Calvin: Man of the Millennium_ (2008 ed.), pp. 22, 24, 31:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this information, I had no idea that there were such sites. I suppose a *true calvinist *would know this.


----------

